# stair ease porter cable



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

:sarcastic::sarcastic:hi guys, i bought this template off cr.....s list got it for 30$ . on ebay some one was asking 340$ wich is way to high, but i was lucky enough to found this one, i had the guide and the bit, the bad hing about it is that it doesnot meet today's codes, but is good enough to replace sets of basement stairs or stairs that are not going to get inspected by the city, there is allways ways to get around =)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Ron! Welcome to Router Forums: So , are You saying that the building inspector will not approve the work, if the rite jig isn't used??? I just wonder why that is. I thought that if a stairway met all the standards set for steps, that the steps would be approved. I must be missing something, That is quite a difference in price, it goes to show that everything that comes through any seller, that You are getting a decent price. Well, I am glad that You found us, and hopefully, You will have some great times here:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Just asking ,, the tread setup on that jig looks a bit short or maybe it's just the snapshot... (for the 7" ,,11" thing) the norm..

========



01stairguy said:


> :sarcastic::sarcastic:hi guys, i bought this template off cr.....s list got it for 30$ . on ebay some one was asking 340$ wich is way to high, but i was lucky enough to found this one, i had the guide and the bit, the bad hing about it is that it doesnot meet today's codes, but is good enough to replace sets of basement stairs or stairs that are not going to get inspected by the city, there is allways ways to get around =)


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

hi guys, i forgot to mention, this jig the max that the run goes is 9" and with the 1 1/4over hang reaches 10 1/4 , and the rise 8 '' what im saying is that the new codes for stairs are 10'' = 11 1/4 and the rise no more than 7 3/4 and this jig is good only for 9''run i got this other templaate rockwell 521 this one is alot better the run and rise are alot longer


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

for sure, i found this site and im having fun here sharing and learning this is a kool site where people can learn and share at hesame time.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ron:

Would you take a look at this template/jig:

Router Workshop: stairmarkers

I was thinking I'll use these to make my stairs. I have one 8' rise with a landing and one 4' rise.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Those are certainly beautifully made jigs, Ron. The second pair you posted are really an engineering job. Are they ally or cast iron? Are they Rockwell?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a great job for 

Swallow... make a copy or two and sale them on the forum 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...69324484-just-few-pics-past-life-img_0008.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...69301323-just-few-pics-past-life-img_0004.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/20867-just-few-pics-past-life.html
================


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting that BJ. I'd missed them first time around.

Whilst I've made patterns for things I needed, mine were never of that quality. As they were usually for one offs I got away with all sorts.
One of the huge fascinations for me, as I got into hobby engineering (I was going to say model engineering, but much of what model engineers do is full size stuff) was realising that I could make anything. If something was missing a part, I could make a wooden pattern, get it cast up, machine it and rebuild something that perhaps last worked 50yrs before. It opened up a whole new world.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

those are the rockwell 521 cast iron one of them i got it from the stair company that i worked for and the other one i got it from a guy from ct that was getting out of the bussines, he was nice enough to ship it via ups c.o.d , he told me he bought it back in 1970 i was lucky enough to get my hands on this templates


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Have a question for you,, is that the jig that takes a 1 1/4" OD guide. ? but fits the 1 3/16" hole on the PC router base plate.. ?


=========



01stairguy said:


> those are the rockwell 521 cast iron one of them i got it from the stair company that i worked for and the other one i got it from a guy from ct that was getting out of the bussines, he was nice enough to ship it via ups c.o.d , he told me he bought it back in 1970 i was lucky enough to get my hands on this templates


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

are you talking about the rockwell 521? if so yes it is. but depends on what collar you use and what size of dove tail bit you use, that template came with a custom collar, desing to be use with a 7/8 dove tail at 7* angle but a did a little research and i ended up buying a rare size collet from porter cable and that collet is real close on size to the original collet that came with the template, and a bigger dove tail bit 1" @7* degree by amanna tools, wich the stair industry uses, the reason why i went with a bigger dove tail bit is because i want to remove as much material as i can in one pass ,so i dont have to go around many times and yes it will fit on the porter cable standard base 1 3/16 hole


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

this is the new collet and the 1" dove tail bit later i will up load the oginal collet with the right bit


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron for the feed back 

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42030 Template Guide: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-42021-4-Inch-Template-Guide/dp/B00004Y77J/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b


MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits
Candle Stand Router Bits
#7688 3/4" 7/8" 7° 1/2" $14.95 

#7690 13/16" 8° 1-1/4" 1/2" $11.00 
#7695 1" 14° 7/8" 1/2" $11.50 

You may want to know why I ask ,I'm going to make a copy of your fixture/jig out of 1/2" or 3/4" MDF stock just for kicks.

=========



01stairguy said:


> are you talking about the rockwell 521? if so yes it is. but depends on what collar you use and what size of dove tail bit you use, that template came with a custom collar, desing to be use with a 7/8 dove tail at 7* angle but a did a little research and i ended up buying a rare size collet from porter cable and that collet is real close on size to the original collet that came with the template, and a bigger dove tail bit 1" @7* degree by amanna tools, wich the stair industry uses, the reason why i went with a bigger dove tail bit is because i want to remove as much material as i can in one pass ,so i dont have to go around many times and yes it will fit on the porter cable standard base 1 3/16 hole


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

your welcome


----------

